# Elliptical Bicycle...Looks Like and Great Workout and Fun Too!



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2014)

I wouldn't mind trying one of these, looks like fun!


----------



## Geezerette (May 23, 2014)

Funny but I saw one of those for the first time last week at a local furniture consignment store, in a corner with a bunch of other exercise equipment . I guess someone tried it & didn't like it.


----------



## d0ug (May 24, 2014)

All animals are usualy in good physical condition and I never see them on bicycles or pushing iron. Only humans have been convinces that exercise is good for you. Next time I see a cow on one of these bicycle I buy one.


----------



## Meanderer (May 24, 2014)

d0ug said:


> All animals are usualy in good physical condition and I never see them on bicycles or pushing iron. Only humans have been convinces that exercise is good for you. Next time I see a cow on one of these bicycle I buy one.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 25, 2014)

Meanderer said:


>



OMG-LMBO! I first saw a couple of people riding those bikes downtown here about ten years ago. Decided I HAD to have one. Went to the local bike shop and they neither had them or had ever heard of them. Couldn`t find anyone who had them or had even heard of them for a couple of years,then finnaly found them online. $800.00+. Forget it.


----------



## d0ug (May 25, 2014)

It is another fad that will disappear in time. If you want any exercise equipment go to the second hand stores they have lots and you might find the bikes there in a few years. If exercise is so good why do athletes have a life expectancy in the 60s and couch potatoes live to be 75.


----------

